Ask HN: What does 'Resilience' mean to you? - jonnym1ll3r
======
jonnym1ll3r
This idea keeps coming up a lot in conversations, usually around avoiding or
recovering from burnout, but I'm curious what comes to mind when you hear the
word? And what exactly does the process of building 'resilience' entail?

